# Is grass fed Jersey beef possible?



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I can't seem to find it. I will post some (somewhat bad pictures) tomorrow from work so you can see, but my two Jersey boys look just pitiful to me. They are due to go to the butcher in about 45 days, and I am a bit concerned about the "quantity" of meat. I have them grazing along with two holsteins (about 6 months younger), and a jersey cross (about a year younger) who look great. To give them credit they look better than they did when I got them in march, and I know jerseys are bonier. The wife wants to try and keep them grassfed, and so do I, so I thought getting some alfalfa, but the question is will it even help much, or is my only choice corn to have steaks that don't have to be 4" thick to make a12oz cut? I took a sample to the vet to check for worms, but he says they are clean. I don't want to get into the grain vs. grass argument, but what options do I have?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

It's entirely possible, it depends upon the quantity AND quality of your grass. How old are your Jerseys?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I just penned up an ayshire and a jersey/MS cross that have been raised on entirely grass. They are 13 months old and weigh about 850lbs each. They will hopefully weigh 1100 or better by their appt date at the butcher. Grass is the cheapest way to put weight on one.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

[/IMG]

This is what I am talking about. I know they are not beefers, but just seem very skinny in comparison. They are around 20-22 months old. See any steaks?


----------



## tnroadkill (Jul 29, 2009)

jersey beef is some of best tasting beef, have beefed out 2 before


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

I butchered one last year he was over 2 and weighed a little over 1000 live weight. Nothing but grass since he had been weaned.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think he's thin. Just different built than beef cows.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I am actually comparing them to holsteins that are in the pasture with them. It will be my first time for Jersey beef.


----------



## FEF (Jan 30, 2007)

Curtis B said:


> I am actually comparing them to holsteins that are in the pasture with them. It will be my first time for Jersey beef.


I hear Jersey beef is very good. I'd question if they're getting enough to eat or not. While I don't know a lot about Jerseys, that one's ribs are showing. That's not a good sign in any animal you're trying to get ready for processing. I can't tell if there is fat around the tail head or not? Frankly, I'd say haul 'em to the sale barn and go buy some nice steaks with the proceeds of the sale.


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

Holsteins are beefier, relatively speaking, than Jersey's will ever be. Maybe some good alfalfa mix hay would help them along before time to butcher?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Curtis B said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> This is what I am talking about. I know they are not beefers, but just seem very skinny in comparison. They are around 20-22 months old. See any steaks?


Curtis, 
With all due respect, I would cancel the appt. for 45 days out on these two. They aren't ready for slaughter in my opinion. They appear to need a good worming and about 90 days of good hay and feed poured to them to be ready. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Curtis, grassfeeding Jerseys to kill is entirely doable and I know because I do it. However, they take longer to grow out and while your steers are in good order, they are not yet to killable condition - in my opinion. So to reiterate what Francis said, I would cancel the kill date. If these were mine I would like to see those hip, pin and ribs fleshed out; they don't look pitiful, they are just not finished. Are you in a position to take them through the winter, finish them on spring growth and kill before the beginning of next summer?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been talking to Curtis through PM`s , I think his cattle look pretty good, for the picture anyway, and as they may not be huge, they will make some darn good eatin. We butchered a couple steers that were on the small side this summer, and they sure are tasty. I have no idea if Curtis wants to get them butchered before winter, or needs the meat, don`t know all details. Some people short on money may want to butcher a bit sooner as the cost to have a smaller steer processed won`t cost near as much at this size. Myself, I would rather butcher at a younger, smaller size, just because I would much rather have freasher meat for the next year, rather than eat the same ole meat for a year or better. A FEF suggested to take them to the sale barn and go buy some steaks, that is so silly, you know what these calves were fed and they will taste great for sure. Jersey`s will never be a angus beef calf, so don`t ever think they will look like one when feed out. The only time I have seen a jersey butter ball fat, is when and older guy here fed them just like beef cattle, they were butter fat, and huge. So I still say get them butchered, and enjpy the flavorful meat. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Ahh, some difference of opinion. I need to take two in this year. There is the question of which two. The Jerseys are the oldest (pushing, if not 2), I don't know exactly the age, the person I got them from couldn't tell me for sure. The age is the biggest concern for me, I could take the holsteins (16 months and at least 200lbs heavier) in, but the I have the concern about the age (possible toughness) since they are still intact, and they are more of a PIA than the others. Ronny, I think I saw a picture of one of yours, and they do look much thinner, that was part of my concern, yours looked much meatier. The holsteins seem to have been getting better gain off my pasture at this point and I think it would make more sence to overwinter them on my super dry pasture. I had them checked, no worms (was my first thought). They may just end up going due to attitude problems at the end (just in case I need real justification for my decision).


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Curtis B said:


> They may just end up going due to attitude problems at the end (just in case I need real justification for my decision).


Hmm lets see, two year old, intact, horned, Jersey bulls already showing some attitude. You should put wheels under them ASAP even if they are just made into hamburger, better for you to eat a lot of burger than for them to maim or kill you.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

65284 said:


> Hmm lets see, two year old, intact, horned, Jersey bulls already showing some attitude. You should put wheels under them ASAP even if they are just made into hamburger, better for you to eat a lot of burger than for them to maim or kill you.


Ah, this could shed a different light on things Curtis. I was presuming that these animals were steers, are they bulls? This would go a long way to explaining their behaviour and I was wondering at that. 

If they are bulls, from where I'm standing, you have two options because keeping two Jersey bulls really will become a P in the A. Keep the appointment with the butcher or have the vet out to castrate them.

If you keep the appointment with the butcher, you will have good but lean meat with little "skirt" fat and next to no marbling. In a world where we eat too much fat, that is no bad thing in itself and if they can be hung for 12-14 days before processing, the meat should be very good.

If you want to castrate them (and this is what I would do) it may seem an expensive option but stop and think about what that amount of meat would cost you over the counter. By the end of next spring you would have two very good animals with a nice amount of fat and reasonable marbling.

Up to you mate

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

For Jerseys they don't seem too thin to me. Jerseys are very bony looking compared to beef cows. You might try looking at other Jerseys for comparison. Are you familiar with www.familycow.proboards.com ? You might try posting over there for opinions. They're pretty familiar with Jersey condition and eating Jersey meat. 

Good luck. I'd either butcher them or castrate them. I've read some real horror stories over on the other forum about jersey bulls.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Just had a similar grass fed steer processed last Feb. He was not large, but was just the right amount to fill my freezer, plus the upstairs fridge freezer. I wouldn't have wanted more meat to freeze. Very good to eat as well. I have another lined up who will be ready for the freezer when needed.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the 18 mo old steeer we just sent. 









He was about 1100 lbs - with 630 lbs hanging weight. The one roast we have eaten was well marbled - especially since we are used to store-bought meat. We haven't checked the steaks for marbling yet. Mostly grass fed - we gave him less than a lb of grain a day to keep him friendly. The last 2 months, we fed him the same amout of grain but with about 5 lbs of corn and2x a day. Probably not a great example of prine beef but it certainly can be done. We bought him as a 3 day old calf for $25.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Callie, That is one nice looking steer, you can just see he was raised with love, it`s written all of him. I have a truck load of calves headed your way as we speak, so you can finish them out for me. . >Thanks Marc P.S. just kidding about the calves


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I would LOVE to have some calves right now!! LOL!!! I would prefer the kind I could feed all this milk to that I am currently dumping out on the ground! It's easy to finish one....a whole herd might be a bit different. But, I am willing to help you out....IF you come unload all that feed for me! LOL!!


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

That's an impressive looking steer!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> Here's the 18 mo old steeer we just sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a fine looking Jersey steer. We have to be careful when we use the term pasture. It means different things to different people. To many, a pasture is a mix of grass and weeds. To those intent on fattening cattle quickly/tender, pasture is a lush mix of clover, alfalfa, mixture of cool and warm season grasses and perhaps some turnips.

This thread is about grass fed beef. I think it is difficult for many and the resulting tough, dry freezer of beef is a hard lesson.

Good pasture with some grain right along and finishing on 11 pounds of grain for 8 or 9 weeks prior to slaughter generally gets some nice beef.

Can you remember how those steaks were seven years ago, when this steer was butchered?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

My friend in Amelia County likes to raise Jersey/Dexter crosses on all grass. The % yield is down due to the Jersey influence, but the total yield is good and he loves the taste.

His version of pasture is a well tended mix of pasture feeds, including orchard grass, forage peas, fescue, pearl millet and a bunch of other good grasses. He is of the school of thought that believes in being the best grass farmer you can be and letting the cattle eat the grass he raises. Sets the importance on the grass. He takes great pride in his grass.

He has a waiting list for his beef. Most of it has a Dexter influence. It is really tasty and tender, with never a mouthful of grain.

His beef Just missed making the cut 3 times to qualify to be sold to ARBY's in their grass fed beef program. Not many cattle can make the cut. His have a problem meeting the rib-eye size requirement, due to the Dexter influence. However, he has never lost a calf sired by a Dexter bull and lost too many when he substituted other breeds.

Besides, he can sell every one he can raise to his client list. The ARBY's thing is just for the honor of it.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

We butchered a 18 monto old jersey steer, purely grass fed and finished.
DH wanted me to grain him to get "good beef "but I insisted and won LOL 
After,he said that is the best tasting beef he has ever had!


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

As long as their gaining weight at slaughter and showing fat around the tail head it should be decent beef. I've seen grass fed beef graded prime that you wouldn't know it wasn't finished on grain.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

We finish our American Aberdeens (lowliness) on chaffhaye (bagged alfalfa) for 1-2 months depending on our pasture health. Any longer than 2 months has put way more fat on them than we like. 1/4's all sold out for a year. So I guess our customers like it also.


----------

